# First pics of the Litter



## RemingtonDRH (Jul 30, 2012)

We got our first look at the litter from our Breeder. We get first pick of the Males. There are 5 Males that were sent to us, 4 of which were born from a litter on 8/18, and 1 from a litter born on 8/24. So the pictures were taken when they were just 2 & 3 weeks old. We are going to wait to make our decision to see what they look like as they grow a little more and their personalities come out. Can't Wait, so excited!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:wub: Overload of cuteness... O.O
I want a puppy D:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute babies! Congrats!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG how exciting!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

That is awesome, congrats!  We are just a little behind you. Just received our 2 week photos of the litter. Couple weeks to go before the breeder starts matching up.

Man, all this waiting is hard huh?


----------



## wjl1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, the waiting is hard but WELL worth it! I love the pictures you have posted!


----------



## Beelzeboss (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice! congrats!!!


----------

